# 1 2 no 3 wait no 4!



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Our goat was in labor and had just delivered her second when our next went into labor. we now have six 4 born today. 1 boy and 3 girls. Any helpful tips for bottel feeding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I wished i had some helpful tips for you. I tried bottle feeding twins we had a few weeks ago and it was a night mare! I couldn't for the life of me get them to take the bottle. Thank goodness mama took them back and nursed them. I hope your experience is better than mine


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

the ones we are bottle feeding the mom abanndoned them.  poor kids. they won't take the bottle though. What type of goats do you have?


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Katie, I have a lot of experience with bottle feeding not only goats but calves and lambs. They won't take the bottle at first, maybe not even the first few days. It varies with each one. You will have to put them on your lap and use one hand to open their mouth and put it in. They will more than likely fight you because the nipples aren't like their mothers (if they have nursed off of her). You will just have to hold it in their mouth and try to get some down them. You can also (depending on what kind of bottle you're using) squeeze the bottle a little so they get some down. You may have to force them the first couple of days but eventually they will catch on! If you have any questions you can message me on here or text 7654326079 good luck!


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

I have found that if you twirl their tail between your fingers while you have the nipple in their mouth, it will encourage them to suck. Also pulling the nipple in and out of their mouth also helps to get them to take the bottle.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

thank you. I will try your suggestions. it is hard to have hungry kids. we are on day two and only one won't take the bottle. I am about ready to go out.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

jaymesue95 said:


> Katie, I have a lot of experience with bottle feeding not only goats but calves and lambs. They won't take the bottle at first, maybe not even the first few days. It varies with each one. You will have to put them on your lap and use one hand to open their mouth and put it in. They will more than likely fight you because the nipples aren't like their mothers (if they have nursed off of her). You will just have to hold it in their mouth and try to get some down them. You can also (depending on what kind of bottle you're using) squeeze the bottle a little so they get some down. You may have to force them the first couple of days but eventually they will catch on! If you have any questions you can message me on here or text 7654326079 good luck!


If they wont take the bottle for the first few days should you try getting something down them with a med dropper? I know there is a risk they can aspirate that way but will they be OK for a few days with nothing?


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

If they don't get any down by squeezing the bottle or nipple then yes. But be careful when using a syringe because they can inhale it.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

alright. I got a little bit down her but defiantly not enough. we tried to get her to drink of her mamma while she was eating but Annastaysia wouldn't do it. Any suggestions for getting them on udders? it might be good to know how.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Katie, did the mom reject her? Weve never had much luck trying to get the mom to let them nurse if they were rejected. If she just hasn't learned how then I suggest putting the mom in a stand or someone holding her and trying to guide the baby onto the teat and see if she gets any. You can usually tell when they wag their tails or have white around their mouth after. Did they get colostrum from her when they were born?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

The mom just isn't taking care of them. She's fine with them nursing it's just that the baby isn't acting interested.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

katie said:


> The mom just isn't taking care of them. She's fine with them nursing it's just that the baby isn't acting interested.


I went through this same thing! She had twins and i think she lets them nurse just enough that they survive. The first few days i think the only time they would nurse is when i would put them on the teat. They are so little and scrawny compared to our other babies. Yesterday she just kept walking over them and her udders are really small compared to our other new mamas. But I can't get them to take a bottle so I'm hoping they will be OK. When do babies usually start eating grain? They were born on 2.22.13


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would hold the mom and make sure they nurse at least twice a day. We had one get too weak on us because she wasn't getting nursed and we didn't know until it was too late. We had a couple does who would only let their kids nurse for a few second so we used to hold them a couple times a day until they started eating hay. We don't feed grain so I'm not sure on that...but I don't think they really start eating well until around 4-6 weeks...but we've had some eat earlier and later.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

jaymesue95 said:


> I would hold the mom and make sure they nurse at least twice a day. We had one get too weak on us because she wasn't getting nursed and we didn't know until it was too late. We had a couple does who would only let their kids nurse for a few second so we used to hold them a couple times a day until they started eating hay. We don't feed grain so I'm not sure on that...but I don't think they really start eating well until around 4-6 weeks...but we've had some eat earlier and later.


So if they will be 2 weeks old Friday i should offer them a bottle 3 times a day?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For me when I bottle fed, it took several nipples to try to find one they would take. Not all goats like the goat nipples. My babies liked the human bottles better than anything.

 Also, if you like fluff the hair on the hail head (space where the tail attaches to the back) they nurse better, that is their sucking reflex. That is where mom licks them


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a lamb I am bottle feeding and I feed her about every 4 hours and she is around 3 weeks old. Once they start eating and drinking you can back off to 2-3 times a day.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

boyd59 said:


> I went through this same thing! She had twins and i think she lets them nurse just enough that they survive. The first few days i think the only time they would nurse is when i would put them on the teat. They are so little and scrawny compared to our other babies. Yesterday she just kept walking over them and her udders are really small compared to our other new mamas. But I can't get them to take a bottle so I'm hoping they will be OK. When do babies usually start eating grain? They were born on 2.22.13


Goats don't let their babies nurse for long periods to keep them from over eating. It looks like they aren't getting enough but they really are. The babies can inhale a lot of milk in those few seconds of nursing.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think it's an average of 7 seconds they let them nurse for at a time.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well they are still alive so maybe i should stop worrying they just don't seem to be doing as well as the others.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

How old are they? Do they seem alert and are they playing like the others? I'd pull up on their neck skin to make sure they aren't dehydrated every now and then so you know if the are getting fed.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

they are now 26 hours old. She doesn't play most of the time that we see her but she isn't acting comepletely weak. I will check to see if she's dehydrated.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Patience,patience,patience! I once had a mom who let the kid drink for a week then abandoned them(she did this 2years) so every year I had a little baby who was confused why his momma abandoned him, and refused to drink! I would put them in my lap and with my index and thumb finger I would open his mouth put the bottle in. To make them want to suck on it I usually put fructose syrup on the bottle! They usually like the sweetness on it(or honey works to)I once would sit up with a kid for an hour a day to get him to drink, if I didn't have the patience like some the poor guy would have died! So don't give up!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I won't give up! Do you think molasses would work for the nipple? Did the baby finally get it? I don't know if I'm helping them or not by letting her nurse off her mother so she won't die. Do you think that will confuse her more? 
They are not dehydrated.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Molasses might help..although I've never done that. I always just hold it in their mouth and try to get them to take it frequently until they get the hang of it.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

so it works for you to force them? I keep trying that but I always feel sorry for her.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes. You have to teach them by making them. You may feel bad but you will feel worse if she dies from not getting any or enough.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

That's true. Our boy picked up without forcing though


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Some of them will take the bottle on their own and some won't. It just depends on the goat!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

well I'm going out to try again. I hope she'll take it this time.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

katie said:


> I won't give up! Do you think molasses would work for the nipple? Did the baby finally get it? I don't know if I'm helping them or not by letting her nurse off her mother so she won't die. Do you think that will confuse her more?
> They are not dehydrated.


I hate to say it, but you may be hurting it more by having the kid drink off it's mother and bottle feeding it. I kind of like to think of it as they like to have one primary "mama". Molasses should work as well. I just had to force it when I had my kid, the poor baby I has almost died. If I didn't force it he would probably died! Just think of it as doing good than harm. Just be careful he doesn't t choke on it, if you come to desperate measures you may have to fees him through a feeding tube! I personally have never done it,but my good friend has. I would contact the vet before doing it so they can give you tips on how to do it! Sorry of this is to long! I just want another kid to live!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I know it could be keeping her from getting the bottle but she drink plenty on it. I just want her to get by the younger time before she just drinks what I force her. I probably will change out of it when she's a little bit older than now.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

finally here are some pics of some of our goats


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

They are so cute.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

thank you. we have others but those were some of my best. When they're bottle fed babies they just want to be all over you and it's hard to get good pictures.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

the one lying down is the wether that we are trying to sell.


----------



## minnecolts (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi! I have lots of experience bottle feeding newborn kids. The best nipple by far is the Pritchard nipple (it's got a yellow base and red rubber tip, available at most feed stores and I know for sure Tractor Supply carries them 2/$7). Take the kid in your arms swaddled in a warm cloth and let it nose about under your chin - at this point just put your hand under their chin, tilt upwards, use a finger at the corner of their mouth to gently open it and just slip the nipple into their mouth at this point but never, ever squirt the fluid in - it will cause aspiration and they'll sicken from pneumonia shortly thereafter. The Pritchard nipple will need to have the tip cut off - try to make the hole as small as possible so the milk doesn't 'flow' out - the kids need to suck the milk out, not swallow as it flows out. I've bottle fed dozens of kids and even the ones that won't suck eventually get hungry enough and will - just hang in there and I'll be glad to answer any questions you have. My dairy doe had quadruplets last night so I'm a little tired and punchy - I don't mean to go on and on, lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

we had a buckling born this year who refused to eat off mom he spent his first night in the house! We were able to get him to take the Prichard nipple by putting a little karo syrup on the nipple fed him a few times throughout the night...thankfully by morning he was ready to go back to mom and she took him back!


----------

